# Terribilis bleeding



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post but I am in a hurry to get info for my poor terrib, I have just fed them, and about 10 minutes later I noticed that one had blood coming from its nose, is this just from being over enthusiastic whilst feeding? Is there anything I can do to treat it?
I have also noticed black marks on the head of this frog and one of the others, there are 3 in a 70 x 40 x 40 cm viv









Sorry about the mess of the tank, it needs a good trim and glass cleaned 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks like a head wound opened up.

How long have you had them?

What did you feed them?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Terribilis are definetly jumpers and can get some height. Mine will jump to the top of the tank to snag flies crawling across the top. They will get nose rubs. If kept clean and healthy, should heal up. If not, you may need to quarantine him/antibiotic to heal up. Watch him closely for any infection.


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks guys, sorry I haven't replied, for some reason I haven't had any notifications, I have had them around 9 months, they were fed on hydei.

I knew that they were big jumpers and are prone to scuffing themselves lunging for food, the sight of blood is what threw me a little. Never had any of my animals bleed before! Will keep an eye out for infection. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

jprosser said:


> Thanks guys, sorry I haven't replied, for some reason I haven't had any notifications, I have had them around 9 months, they were fed on hydei.
> 
> I knew that they were big jumpers and are prone to scuffing themselves lunging for food, the sight of blood is what threw me a little. Never had any of my animals bleed before! Will keep an eye out for infection. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I noticed my Black Sauls have done the same thing and got nose rubs, hadn't seen them bleed but I'm sure they did a little. However, it should heal up as long as you keep the tank nice and clean. Definitely keep a close eye on them, as if there is an infection you will want to treat it as soon as possible.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Did they have those marks when you purchased them?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I can't totally tell in your photos but it looks like a couple of your bromeliads have spines, is so I would remove them from the enclosure. Try and look for other areas where those guys are getting the injuries.. screen top, wood edges?? 

It also looks like your tank is pretty humid, which is fine as long as there is some ventilation. Once in awhile when I have seen a frog with a scrape I have increased ventilation. Not sure if it helps, but I worry about bacteria growth in a very closed environment. Adding some drier areas of leaf litter would not hurt either.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

You might want to get some silver sulfadiazine from your local vet,to apply to the nose rub/injury.Its a bit expensive,but works well! Good luck!
Ron


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks guys, the frogs have only recently got the scuffs, the only sharp thing in there would be the spines on the brom, so I will definitely pull that out 

It's a euro style viv so it has vents at the bottom just behind the doors and top back of the tank, will decrease misting though, all leaves near the front of the tank and toward the right are very dry, the pictures were taken just after the misting system came on!

Ron, would I be able to find this at any vets or would it need to be a reptile specialist?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi again, I found out what is causing this literally a minute ago and it is worrying me, the frog is launching itself as hard as it can into the vents at the top of the viv, falling to the floor and doing the same thing again.
There is no insects on the vent, no dirt, I wiped it all down just in case and it just carries on doing it, I don't really know what to do, any ideas? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

this is the frog about a second before it launches itself, it seems to be looking at something but I can't see anything there, it will be actively scan the mesh like its looking at something, then jump nose first into it, I have turned the lights off for the rest of the night now because it just won't stop, this has stopped it for now but I obviously can't keep them turned off forever

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a couple of tincs that do this in a much lower profile tank. Could you put some black paper on top of the tank away from your light where the frog is looking so that it doesn't look like it's transparent? Maybe it thinks it can see something through the glass. My tincs are after escaped flies.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Might be a reflection. I would change position of light


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

He doesn't go for the glass though just the mesh which isn't as see through, but I will put something dark over it and move the light and see if that helps tomorrow

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

looking for the escape hatch?? Can you modify the top?


----------



## jprosser (Jan 9, 2015)

He has not done it since I moved the light slightly, so it could have been a reflection, I don't think I could modify the top but hopefully he should stop now

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

